# I Need Some Serious Help With An Electric Chair



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

I am Dyeing to make an electric chair as my first home-made prop does anyone have any links to the most descriptive how to on an electric chair they could find ... or does anyone know what to buy ... i am trying to stay away from anything that uses air compressors because they are expensive and i don't have that kind of money because I'm only 14 with a bellow minimum wage job


----------



## higginsr (Oct 4, 2007)

happy to have you on board and thinking halloween this time of year
this page http://www.deathlord.net/Electrocution/elec.htm
is about the most detailed you can get right now... this is a mighty ambitious project for a first timer... don't get discouraged if it is to much... just drop back and try something a little less involved... but regardless, ask questions here if you need some help


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

http://www.thesavages.com/HalloweenChair.htm Here you go this prop uses only a wired electric drill


----------



## Dr Frankenscream (Dec 1, 2007)

Here's a link to a simple vibrating bench that uses an orbital sander. You could use this approach on the bottom of your electric chair.

http://usersites.horrorfind.com/home/haunts/monstermaze/props/vibrating_bench.htm


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

thanks guys so much for your help, i was just not ready for pnuematics just yet, but i choose lotus' sugestion but i am modifying it ... to make it my own ill keep you guys posted:jol:


----------



## Gothyc Designs (Dec 30, 2006)

Here is a pic of the Santa's Electric Throne I made for our haunt. It was for the last room and it was a play on since X-mas was around the corner, what better to have a x-mas themed room, but dememted.



















It stands 8" tall, I'm sitting in the chair testing it and there is still 5' og backboard over me. If the images don't show then click heres:

http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o188/gothycdesigns/ThronePic.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o188/gothycdesigns/SantasElectricThrone.jpg
http://i120.photobucket.com/albums/o188/gothycdesigns/SantasThronecu.jpg

I used my own imagination to make it, didn't look at any how to's, just had a design and went with it.

Later,

Gothyc Designs


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Cool Throne. Got any pics with sandy claws in it? Or any pics of your haunt in general. Id like to see more of what you do.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Here

Here is my design!


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Dr Frankenscream said:


> Here's a link to a simple vibrating bench that uses an orbital sander. You could use this approach on the bottom of your electric chair.
> 
> http://usersites.horrorfind.com/home/haunts/monstermaze/props/vibrating_bench.htm


My chair was using a vibrating sander. Great choice because this scared everyone.


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

Four good tutorials at this link:

http://www.hauntproject.com/projdetail.asp?category=Electric Chair


----------

